# Releases



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you use? I use a Tru Ball Sweet Spot Ultra 4


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I got a Tru Ball inside out
Carter Target 3 thumb release.

Scott Back tension release. 

three finger Hot shot release thats old. Still gets the job done.:tongue:
DB


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

How you liking your inside out DB? It seems that, among the shooter I've talked to, it's not as big of a hit as they thought it would be.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i use carter thumb release


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I use a. Overkill ..... By far the best. Trigger realese ever made...


----------



## Alpha Archer (Feb 18, 2012)

Carter Insatiable 2, bought from classifieds and never looked back.


----------



## shoot3d (Feb 12, 2012)

Tru Ball sweetspot2


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Scott Sabertooth


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Carter Atension,Click off,with thumb peg removed.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have been rockin a Stan SX2 thumb release. It has been going good but I am thinkin of tryin out a true back tension.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Carters Choclate Lite. It's a awesome release, smooth and crisp.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I do most of my shooting with my stan shootoff 3 but I also have a insatiable 3 I use for hunting, a spott hogg friday night delight, carter simple 1, carter evolution.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't beat the Whalens Hooker


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Golden key Cascade 10 relax thumb is my all time favorite and the new Trufire hardcore max is awesom for hunting.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Can't beat the Whalens Hooker


X2, I love my Hooker!!! lol, love saying that


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

ST 360 three finger. Love it.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a Carter Just B Cuz.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

I carry 2 old longhorn pros, both set slightly different without clicks


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE my Inside Out. I just bought it three weeks ago. Prior to that I had used a Carter Thumb release. They both have a "hole" in them, so I figured I could get used to the Tru-Ball one very quickly...and that I did. Now I just wish I would have bought it last year!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Fletcher Fletch Hook


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a stan jet black 3 finger large and a stan quatroo thumb,cut down to a 3 finger. love them,wanting to try a tryball inside out for curiosity.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Two Carter Target 4's.

Two Scott Silverhorns.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Shout out for TRU Ball and the Absolute.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

Barner 250 Target Master


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I use a Tru-ball Cyclone wrist release for 3-D and use a Cascade 8 for indoor.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

Overkill 1000SS


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I use a. Overkill ..... By far the best. Trigger realese ever made...


I will 100% agree with that!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Stan BlackJack here.:thumbs_up


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a hooker, really enjoying it.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Scott Ibnex 2 finger Carter Attension as back up. Real bad day & need a thumb Stan Quatro


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Opps meant Scott Ibnex 3 finger


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Truball Chappy Boss


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

Stan Blackjack for me!


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

Bernie's knuckle under, fits my hand perfect


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I shoot Stanislawski, Black Pearl indoors, Shootoff Quattro for 3D, practice with the Element Quattro.


----------

